# Dog Crate SIZE!?



## kfreker (Nov 26, 2013)

Im getting a standard size golden doodle, his mom was 50lbs and the dad was 55lbs, what size crate should i get? 42x28x32 or bigger than that?


----------



## llillio (Aug 15, 2013)

I think the boxes usually say the recommended size by the dog's height/weight, etc.
There was also a recent thread that discussed this topic in some detail http://www.dogforums.com/first-time-dog-owner/241162-how-does-your-dog.html


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

a 50ish lbs dog will fit into a 36" crate. you can go up to a 42" if you want.
unrelated but i would be hesitant to BUY a dog called a "golden doodle". just saying. if you are rescuing him, then thats great but otherwise you are likely supporting a backyard breeder. or worse.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

I would go with a 42" crate based on the Golden Doodles I've seen, but if you can afford a 48" and have the room I'd go with the larger size.


----------



## doga (Nov 28, 2013)

We bought the 48" for our golden retriever who is currently 65 lbs.. He has plenty of room to stand up straight, to turn around, and to sleep in it. I like it a lot. If you think your guy/gal will be using the crate as an adult, I'd recommend the larger one if you have the space for it. I think a 50-55lb dog would be very happy in it. They also usually come with a divider panel, so you can slowly give them more room as they grow/are potty trained. But if you're an experienced dog owner and think that you won't be keeping the dog in there for an extended period as an adult once they are house trained/broken, then the 42" would likely be fine too!


----------

